# holsters 226



## yngjsn (Oct 29, 2006)

howzit going everyone,
I have a 226 in .40. Can anyone tell me where I can get a holster that allows the use of a light mounted 226. Any info would be huge. Thanks Jason


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Try Safariland (page 5): http://www.safariland.com/info/willfit/pistols_dg_lights.pdf


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a nylon combo, Right or left, belt or IWB for your Sig 226 (size #8). I don't know whether this is what you're looking for. 
http://www.holsterss.com/servlet/th...ters,side-holsters,tactical,laser,rail/Detail It also has a pouch for an extra magazine. 
Leather is more "cool", but nylon can be thrown in the wash when it needs to be.
They also have shoulder holsters in nylon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you want to go custom, I believe Ken Null will make you one. http://www.klnullholsters.com/


----------

